# Hornady SST



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a question about those newer SST low drag sabots from Hornady. I have been shooting the SST with black sabot and I now I need to buy more bullets, so I was wondering if there is any pont of impact difference between the two sabots? I would expect they would fly the same but you never know. I'm hoping that some of you guys may save me a trip to the range. 

Thanks.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

LOW DRAG! (lots easyr to load )hit the same ...nice choice


----------

